# Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar








*Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung​*Mit Einführung des Baglimits stellte sich (und wurde auch im Forum diskutiert) die Frage danach, wer, wie welche Regeln auf welcher Grundlage kontrollieren und sanktionieren will.

Da es diesbezüglich noch keine entsprechenden Verordnungen mit Strafandrohungen gibt, war ja vor allem die mögliche Sanktionierung strittig, auch wenn hier auf dem Landesportal der Regierung Schleswig Holstein klar gemacht wird:
_Die o. g. EU-Verordnung gilt in allen Mitgliedsstaaten unmittelbar, es bedarf keiner gesonderten landesrechtlichen Umsetzung. Die EU hat die vertraglich vereinbarte Hoheit, Fischereiregelungen für die Seegewässer der Mitgliedsstaaten zu erlassen. Dem gingen Gespräche mit den Mitgliedstaaten voraus._

Auf dem Landesportal der Regierung Schleswig Holstein wurde nun ein Katalog vorgestellt an Maßnahmen, sowie wer wie kontrollieren soll:
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/faqDorschfangbegrenzung.html

Folgende Fragen werden unter anderem abgehandelt:
> Warum darf ich nur fünf bzw. drei Dorsche fangen?
> Muss ich das Angeln generell einstellen, wenn das Tagesfanglimit von 5 Dorschen (Februar, März: 3 Dorsche) erreicht ist?
>Welche rechtliche Handhabe hat die Fischereiaufsicht, um die Einhaltung des Tagesfanglimits zu kontrollieren?
> Kann die Kontrolle von Anglern auch durch die Wasserschutzpolizei erfolgen?
> Welche Ahndungsmöglichkeiten gibt es hinsichtlich der Einhaltung des Tagesfanglimits beim Dorsch?
> Wer kontrolliert diese Regelungen?
> Gelten die Fangbegrenzungen auch für den Nord-Ostsee-Kanal oder andere Binnengewässer, in denen hin und wieder Dorsche gefangen werden können?
> Wieso gilt für Angler in schleswig-holsteinischen Küstengewässern ein Mindestmaß von 38 cm und für Erwerbsfischer von 35 cm?
> Wie ist es geregelt, wenn ich bin zusammen mit meinen Kindern (z. B. 8 und 10 Jahre alt, daher beide noch ohne eigenen Fischereischein) auf der Ostsee unterwegs bin. Dürfen wir zusammen nur 5 bzw. 3 Dorsche anlanden, oder haben die Kinder ein eigenes Anrecht auf Ausnutzung des Baglimits? 

Auch hier wieder gleich zu Beginn das Märchen vom Jahrgang 2015, der laut Regierung fast komplett ausgefallen wäre und welcher als Grund für die Einschränkungen angeführt wird:
_" Im Jahr 2015 gab es nahezu einen kompletten Ausfall des Nachwuchsjahrgangs." _

*Das wurde ja bereits durch aktuelle Zahlen des Thünen Institutes widerlegt, die nicht einmal mehr von einem "starken Rückgang" des 2015er Jahrganges ausgehen, sondern nur noch von einem "Rückgang".
*Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323064

Wie auch schon von uns geschrieben, geht die Ahndung vor allem Richtung in S-H verbotenem Zurücksetzen maßiger Fische:
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE...Dorschfangbegrenzung.html#doc2060602bodyText2

Hier wird klar gestellt, dass ein gezieltes Weiterangeln auf Dorsch nach erreichen des Baglimits klar verboten ist. Die Ausführung ist klar, lässt aber - wie immer wenn Politik etwas falsch macht - viel Spielraum (schleppen, Gummifisch, Köderfisch etc.):
_"Gezieltes Weiterangeln" meint, wenn durch die bewusste Wahl der Angelmethode, ggf. des Angelköders und des Angelplatzes weiter vorrangig auf die Zielfischart Dorsch geangelt wird. Wenn Sie zum Beispiel vom Boot aus mit Pilkern und Beifängern über Dorschfanggründen angeln, ist dieser Tatbestand *sicher* erfüllt. Hier ist der Dorsch die bewusst angestrebte Zielart. Natürlich kann es dabei auch Fänge anderer Arten geben, aber diese werden bei der genannten Methode nicht vorrangig gefangen._

Ebenfalls wurden die Rechte klar gestellt, welche Kontrolleure in SH dazu haben:
_Nach Landesfischereigesetz (§ 44 Abs. 1 Nr. 4) sind die Fischereiaufsichtspersonen in der Wahrnehmung ihrer Aufgaben u.a. befugt, die mitgeführten oder ausliegenden Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Wasser- und Landfahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter zu überprüfen (natürlich gilt hier immer der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit). Bei einem begründetem Verdacht werden die Fischereiaufseher also dazu auffordern, Transportbehälter für Fische, den Kofferraum eines PKW oder auch Kisten an Bord eines Bootes zu öffnen.

Die Verweigerung einer solchen Überprüfung kann als Ordnungswidrigkeit nach § 46 Abs. 1 Nr. 14 geahndet werden._

Auch wer kontrolliert, wurde nun klargestellt (hatten wir auch schon gebracht, dass das BMEL hier zuständig ist für die AWZ-Gewässer und dass es da noch keinerlei Abstimmung gibt):
_Für die Kontrollen der Einhaltung des Baglimits an Land (Strand, Häfen, Seebrücken etc.) werden hauptamtliche und ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher eingesetzt. Auf See wird die Überwachung innerhalb der Küstengewässer des Landes durch die Wasserschutzpolizei erfolgen. Außerhalb der Küstengewässer von Schleswig-Holstein ist die Bundesanstalt für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung (BLE) zuständig._

*NOCH KEINE STRAFEN wg. Baglimit*
Ebenfalls klar und wie von uns berichtet ist es, dass bis dato noch keinerlei Sanktionsmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich Baglimit da sind, und Schleswig Holstein hier momentan* nur auf die Einhaltung des Verbotes von C+R zurückgreifen kann, um Verstöße gegen das geltende Baglimit zu sanktionieren*:
_Fragen zu Sanktionsmöglichkeiten und deren Höhe befinden sich derzeit in der Bund-Länder-Abstimmung (Stand: 12/2016). Sobald diese Fragen geklärt sind, wird hier aktualisiert._

-----------------------------------------------------------​
Alles in Allem wird sowohl unsere Berichterstattung hier wie die Unfähigkeit von der schleswig-holsteinischen Regierung und deren Behörden in diesem Fall wieder einmal mehr bestätigt und dokumentiert.

Angesichts der wenigen vorhandenen (haupt- wie ehrenamtlichen) Kontrolleure und der Vielfalt der Aufgaben der immer weiter schrumpfenden WaPo/Küstenwache und einer noch gar nicht geklärten Handlungsweise des BMEL in den Gebieten der AWZ dürfte es wohl zu Anfang des Jahres ein paar verstärkte Kontrollen geben (gerade WaPo wird begeistert sein, dazu missbraucht zu werden), dürfte dann allerdings mangels Personal wie Erfolgsaussichten schnell wieder aufs übliche Maß zurück fallen (also quasi keine Kontrollen).

Wir werden sehen und es weiterhin im Auge behalten..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

gerade im Bereich Ostholstein gibt es -aktuell- nur einen einzigen Fischereiaufseher...
Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Ist mir bekannt - ich weiss aber auch, das die (behördlicherseits) gerade händeringend neue suchen (Chance für Blockwartanwärter, die schon lange Anglern mal zeigen wollten, wos langgeht)....
 ;-))

Gerade jetzt zu Beginn ist da sicher mit Aktionismus zu rechnen bei Kontrollen.....

Auch wenn es ausser C+R noch keine Sanktionsmöglichkeit gibt.

we will see...


----------



## Carptigers (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Diese Logik, die dahinter steckt, ist mehr als interessant.
Auf der einen Seite werden neue Institutionen geschaffen, die nur mit einem hohen finanziellen Aufwand umgesetzt werden können, anstatt diese dort einzusetzen, wo sie sinnvoll wäre, nämlich beim Fischer.


----------



## vierkant (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Ich weiß auch nicht wo das noch hinführen soll. Halbwahrheiten werden als Grundlage für Gesetzesänderungen genommen. Bei der Umsetzung der geändereten Regelungen hapert es sicher zu 90%.

War da nicht etwas mit "Glocke versenkt, mach eine Kerbe ins Boot" .... oder "Fangt Sonnenstrahlen ein, in der Kirche ist es zu dunkel" ... ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Ich persönlich finds einfach erschreckend, dass Behörden, Gesetzgeber, Ministerien und Verbände (hier explizit DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm), die augenscheinlich so wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben, über zigtausende Angler bestimmen dürfen..

Diese Ausführungen auf den Seiten des Landes zeigen ja die Inkompetenz - für mich jedenfalls - der Regierungsseite hier in S-H klar und deutlich auf.

Und den ganzen Verbandsdrxxx brauch ich euch ja nicht nochmal verlinken, haben wir ja oft genug ausgeführt..


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

ich bin -wenn Wetter ist- jedes WE auf der Waschpoeinflugschneise Nr1 zwischen Neustadt und Grömitz unterwegs...
Ich bin sehr gespannt wie es da laufen wird mit Kontrollen....
Einmal am Tag werde ich meine Schleppruten einholen um eine Kontrolle zu ermöglichen, beim 2. Mal dürfen die Herren mit Schleppgeschwindigkeit längsseits kommen...
Es bleibt spannend!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Als ich das letzte Woche gelesen habe, musste ich schmunzeln und habe meinen Mailverkehr mit dem MELUR mal rausgekramt. Die haben sich das einfach gemacht- die haben ihre Antworten auf meine Fragen eins zu eins übernommen und so veröffentlicht! Mein Mailverkehr zu dem Thema begann am 14.10.2016. Bedeutet das jetzt, dass die bei der Veröffentlichung am 22.12 immer noch nicht weiter waren?

Es bleibt spannend! Wir haben ja bald den 01.01.2017. Mal schauen was sich so tut... ich werde nach meinen Ausfahrten mal berichten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Immer gut, welche wie Dich vor Ort zu haben ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



bastido schrieb:


> Eine nicht zu glaubende aber positive Auslegung wäre, dass die geschnallt haben, dass es keinen Sinn macht Finanzmittel aufzuwenden um ihre Cashcow zu gängeln.


eben - es wäre nicht zu glauben....

Hirn, Sach- und Fachverstand oder Rückgrat regnets aber nun mal nicht aus heiterem Himmel auf Gesetzgeber, Behörden oder Verbände...

Träumen kannste natürlich....

:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

jo, das wird ein Zeichen sein...

Ich hab Whisky bekommen - zum vergessen, was die da oben alles anstellen...
;-)))))


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Moinsen
Mal `ne Frage zur Stimmung in der küstennahen Bevölkerung :
Was sagen denn die Tourismusinstitutionen und die Händler / FeWo-Vermieter / Angelbedarfsverkäufer / Kleinbootvermieter aus den Regionen zu der Beschränkung ???

Und dann noch :  
Wer will denn kontrollieren, ob ich nicht morgens 5 - mittags 5  und abends 5 Dorsche fange, wenn ich ein Kleinboot habe und ggf. noch Brandungsangeln betreibe und noch gemütlich an der Mole sitze ???

Gruß   Rainer


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



R.G. aus Z. schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Mal `ne Frage zur Stimmung in der küstennahen Bevölkerung :
> Was sagen denn die Tourismusinstitutionen und die Händler / FeWo-Vermieter / Angelbedarfsverkäufer / Kleinbootvermieter aus den Regionen zu der Beschränkung ???


Ja, die kot... natürlich....

Die Initiative um die EGOH hängt da dran und kümmert sich, weil DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm da eben auch versagen..



R.G. aus Z. schrieb:


> Wer will denn kontrollieren, ob ich nicht morgens 5 - mittags 5  und abends 5 Dorsche fange, wenn ich ein Kleinboot habe und ggf. noch Brandungsangeln betreibe und noch gemütlich an der Mole sitze ???


Gute Fragen, wobei Praktiker wissen, dass das nicht kontrollierbar ist und nur Behörden, Schützer und andere Bürger- und Menschenfeinde denken, sie könnten all immer bis ins Letzte kontrollieren..

Geht halt nicht....

Ist den Verbotsheimern aber leider egal...


----------



## schmaler77 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Moin,

Durch diese neue Regelung/Umsetzung besteht die Möglichkeit eines Kuttersterbens. Schließlich hängt doch da ein ganzer Wirtschaftszweig (Bootsverleiher, Hotels etc.) dran. Insbesondere in Heiligenhafen. Was würde denn passieren, wenn da plötzlich einige Kutter verschwinden? Haben da die hohen Herren mal gedacht? Natürlich nicht. Die gesetzliche Regelung wurde da wohl mit einer heißen Nadel gestrickt, weil da viel Unwissen mit im Spiel ist. So ist Politik leider.

Auch wenn Angler hin und wieder mal viel fangen, mach wir nicht mit Schleppnetzen den Meeresboden kaputt. Ausnahme ist natürlich die Fischerei mit den alternativen Methoden.

Gruß aus FL


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Es besteht nicht nur die Möglichkeit, es wird kommen, das Kuttersterben.

Als erstes die Mehrtagesfahrer..

Und da die Genehmigungen als Sportfischerfahrzeug quasi nur Ausnahmegenhmigungen sind und kein neues Fahrzeug die so mehr bekommt, ist jeder  Kutter der aufhört, nicht mehr zu ersetzen.

Im Gegensatz zum Dorsch, der immerhin Nachwuchs hat....


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Auch daran sollte gedacht werden wenn Verantwortliche für solche Maßnahmen gesucht werden.
Alle Dorsche die ein Angler nicht fängt aber essen will muss er beim dem Kapitän der Fischstäbchen kaufen. Da kommt unterm Strich auch ein schöner Betrag zusammen bei der sogenannten Wertschöpfungskette --> Fischer, Fischfabrik, Großhändler, Zwischenhändler Supermarkt, Kunde. 5 - 6 mal wird da die Hand aufgehalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Die Wertschöpfungskette bei Anglern ist deutlich regionaler und wichtiger und zudem numerisch größer als bei der Berufsfischerei (der Ostsee),..

Ist hier aber auch nicht das Thema. 

Hier gehts um die Regularien und wie die Regierung das durchsetzen will..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



schmaler77 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Durch diese neue Regelung/Umsetzung besteht die Möglichkeit eines Kuttersterbens.



 Die Veröffentlichungen zum Baglimit und die damit verbundene SIchtweise der verantwortlichen Behörden auf dem Landesportal SH sind der  Todesstoß für die Angelkutter!

Es geht mir hier speziell um die folgende Formulierung:

_"Gezieltes Weiterangeln" meint, wenn durch die *bewusste Wahl* der Angelmethode, ggf. des Angelköders und des* Angelplatzes* weiter vorrangig auf die Zielfischart Dorsch geangelt wird._

Was bedeutet das im Detail? Für die Angelkutter letztendlich, dass jeder  Angler das Angeln beim Erreichen von 5 Dorschen vollständig  einzustellen hat! Ohne WENN und ABER! Der Angler kann dann nicht einfach auf Naturköder  umstellen, da der Kutter in der Regel an einem Angelplatz steht, der als  spezieller Fanggrund für Dorsche bekannt ist. Da wird auf Naturköder  auch eher ein Dorsch als ein Plattfisch an den Haken gehen, insbesondere  wenn eventuell noch ein Naturköderanger an Bord des Kutters Dorsch  fängt.

Angel ich an einem als  Dorschfanggrund bekannten Angelplatz (nehmen wir einfach mal "Knüllen"),  habe meine 5 Dorsche erreicht und mein Nebenmann erst 3, darf ich nicht  weiterangeln (natürlich kann er mir unter der Hand seine Quote  zuteilen), da wir vorher an diesem Platz Dorsche gefangen haben.  Die Kutter fahren gezielt seit Jahrzehnten bestimmte Plätze - die speziell als Dorschfanggründe bekannt sind - an.

Wenn das so umgesetzt wird, spätestens dann werden die Kutterangler wegbleiben. Für die Einhaltung wird wohl vermutlich der Kapitän/ Skipper/ Eigner verantwortlich sein, es sei denn, er kontrolliert von jedem Angler vorab den Angelschein (da er ja ansonsten für Angler ohne Fischereischein die Verantwortung übernehmen muss).

Für die Verbände erscheint das alles in Ordnung oder wo bleibt der Aufschrei?

Noch geiler finde ich eigentlich, dass das Baglimit nicht in den Binnengewässern (z.B. NOK) gilt! Wohnen da ausschließlich Dorsche des Stammes "NOK" oder sind das auch Dorsche aus der westlichen Ostsee? Ok, ich kann mir ja eine Kanalkarte kaufen und dort dann 20 Dorsche fangen. Also kann ich im Bereich Kiel auch 50 Dorsch in der Brandung fangen. Wie will mir ein Kontrolleur beweisen, dass ich die Fische dann am Strand und nicht vorher im NOK gefangen habe?

Lächerlich, die Regelung ist einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Für die Verbände erscheint das alles in Ordnung oder wo bleibt der Aufschrei?



Der war gut ￼ 

Etwa mit Frau Dr.und Knappe Robert als Speerspitze der Verbandsseitigen
Betriebskampfgruppen ?[emoji28]


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Lächerlich, die Regelung ist einfach nur lächerlich!


So is dat!!!
#q#q#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Ich sehe hier nicht nur den LSFV SH in der Pflicht, da ja nach aktuellen Zahlen lediglich 36% der Meeresangler aus SH und MVP kommen. Natürlich hätte ich mir auch da mehr Unterstützung gewünscht. 

Wo sind denn ach die großen neuen Reformer aus Hamburg zum Beispiel? Kämpfen die nicht für Angler? Oder ist die Ostsee das große unbekannte Gewässer? Rühmt sich nicht der größte Hamburger Angelverein damit, dass er Boote für seine Mitglieder an der Ostsee hat? Ist der Vorstand dann nicht in der Pflicht für seine Mitglieder zu kämpfen? 

Oder Berlin? Höre ich nichts! Oder Weser-Ems? Urlaub seit Monaten? 

Brandenburg hat fast so viele Ostseeangler wie MVP! Und? Nix!

Soll ich die Chronik des Versagens weiter ausführen?

Den DAFV möchte ich nicht nennen, da ich da eh nichts erwartet hätte außer Zugeständnisse...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Natürlich wäre das eine Geschichte, an der die Verbände sich insgesamt mehr hätten einsetzen MÜSSEN..

Aber die haben alle Angst. Eigenständigkeit aufzugeben und mischen sich daher bei anderen nicht ein (helfen auch nicht)..

Und DAFV braucht man eh nicht drüber reden...

Dass die weder sehen, was ihr in meinen Augen dummes Verhalten bedeutet, noch dass sie sehen, wie das weitergehen wird (Mefo, Platte etc.) , noch dass sie die weiteren Gefahren sehen, die nach "Erledigung" im Bund (AWZ, Angelverbote) auch in den Ländern kommen werden (alleine um 70 Gebete in SH-Küstengewässern betroffen), auch das kann man alle ankreiden.

Aber hier gehts ja nun um die von der Regierung genannten Regeln und deren Durchsetzung. Dass hier ehrenamtliche Aufseher (keine Staatsbeamten) z. B. ein Boot durchsuchen sollen dürfen, in Dein Auto etc...

Das sind Amateurhilfssheriffs und keine Polizei oder Beamte (und selbst die brauchen im Normalfall Durchsuchungsbefehle, ausser bei Gefahr oder konkretem Verdacht).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass hier ehrenamtliche Aufseher (keine Staatsbeamten) z. B. ein Boot durchsuchen sollen dürfen, in Dein Auto etc...



Das darf ein Fischereiaufseher heute schon:
Art. 72 BayFiG
"3. die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden, sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn das so umgesetzt wird, spätestens dann werden die Kutterangler wegbleiben.



Mir wurde kürzlich erzählt, dass man behördenseitig analysiert habe, was das für die Touristenkutter bedeutet und im Ergebnis mittelfristig mit bis zu 80% Stilllegung rechnet.

Angeblich sei man über diese Zahlen besorgt, sehe aber keine Alternative zum Schutz des Dorschbestands. 

Ja wenn der Dorschbestand durch diese Maßnahme geschützt würde, wäre das ja vertretbar. Aber es handelt sich ja lediglich um eine Umlage auf die Berufsfischer. Auch bei denen wird es mittelfristig aus meiner Sicht aber zu einem Einbruch kommen. In 20 Jahren wird es sowieso nicht mehr viele Kutter geben. Nur hoffen halt einige Politiker, bis dahin ihr Schäfchen im Trockenen zu haben und ihre Hände in Unschuld zu waschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Man hört vieles munkeln gerade im Norden....

Regierung will aber wohl verstärkt Kontrollen anordnen bez. Baglimit bzw. eben zuerst C+R bei mehr als Baglimit und für Durchführung sorgen..

Wie das alles gehen soll, bin ich nach wie vor überfragt......

Aber wenns um Bürger drangsalieren geht, waren Behörden schon immer so gut und erfinderisch wie die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei...........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Angeblich soll in SH im 1. Quartal alles feststehen und die Kontrollen starten. Schwerpunkt wird auf dem Wasser sein sowie die Häfen und Slipanlagen an der Ostseeküste.

Ich vermute mal, dass die Brandungsangler vernachlässigt werden- da schafft eh keiner 5 maßige Dorsche...

Einen schönen Nebeneffekt hat das ganze aber auch- die Schwarzangler werden weniger werden #6.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir wurde kürzlich erzählt, dass man behördenseitig analysiert habe, was das für die Touristenkutter bedeutet und im Ergebnis mittelfristig mit bis zu 80% Stilllegung rechnet.
> 
> Angeblich sei man über diese Zahlen besorgt, sehe aber keine Alternative zum Schutz des Dorschbestands.
> 
> Ja wenn der Dorschbestand durch diese Maßnahme geschützt würde, wäre das ja vertretbar. Aber es handelt sich ja lediglich um eine Umlage auf die Berufsfischer. Auch bei denen wird es mittelfristig aus meiner Sicht aber zu einem Einbruch kommen. In 20 Jahren wird es sowieso nicht mehr viele Kutter geben. Nur hoffen halt einige Politiker, bis dahin ihr Schäfchen im Trockenen zu haben und ihre Hände in Unschuld zu waschen.



Es werden vermutlich mittelfristig nahezu alle Kutter und Bootsvermieter aufgeben müssen, spätestens wenn die Kontrollen wirklich verstärkt durchgeführt und entsprechende Bußgelder verhängt werden.

Ob das im Sinne der Behörden ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Abstreiten möchte ich aber nicht, dass es im Sinne unseres Grünen Minister ist- Angeln abschaffen steht da doch sehr weit oben auf der Wunschliste oder wie will man die Willkür und Gesetze/ Einschränkungen anders erklären?

Manche machen eben vor nichts halt, um ihre persönlichen Ziele zu erreichen. Da fallen ein paar Kutterbetriebe und Bootsvermieterexistenzen halt unter Kollateralschaden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Die Ortsansässigen könn(t)en sich eigentlich freuen - ihre Regierung hält die lästigen Angeltouristen fern..

Da aber die Beschränkungen selbst bei steigenden Beständen weiter gehen werden (siehe auch Angelverbote sowohl AWZ wie auch Landesgewässer), wird die Freude daran solange wohl nicht dauern....

Am Ende wirds auch hier alle erwischen...

Da ja augenscheinlich die Regierung diese bürgerfeindliche EU-Geschichte auch noch mit Macht durchsetzen will...

Man darf gespannt sein, wie sich das entwickeln wird..


----------



## Jan1982 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Ich bin total bei Euch, dass die Herleitung des Baglimits fragwürdig ist und ich halte es auch für total falsch im Gegenzug die Quote der Fischer höher anzusetzen als wissenschaftlich vorgeschlagen. 

Aber ich verstehe nicht die Aufregung was die Bootsvermieter und Kutterbetreiber angeht. Welcher Angler geht denn nicht mehr zum Angeln weil er "nur" 5 Dorsche mitnehmen darf?! Das will mir nicht in den Kopf, wenn ich 2-3 Dorsche mitnehme, dann war das für mich ein super Angeltag...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Es sind eben nicht alle gleich (Gott sei Dank).

Hier haste mehr Material zum einlesen und verstehen:

Weitere Infos dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547[/QUOTE]


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe nicht die Aufregung was die Bootsvermieter und Kutterbetreiber angeht. Welcher Angler geht denn nicht mehr zum Angeln weil er "nur" 5 Dorsche mitnehmen darf?! Das will mir nicht in den Kopf, wenn ich 2-3 Dorsche mitnehme, dann war das für mich ein super Angeltag...



Die wenigsten Angler nehmen für 5 Fische längere Anfahrtwege in Kauf bzw. kaufen sich für 5 Fische eine Ausfahrt mit dem Kutter. Die machen das 1-3 Mal im Jahr der Fische wegen. Und da dürfte halt für viele Angler die Schmerzgrenze minimal bei 10 pro Tag liegen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Angler nehmen für 5 Fische längere Anfahrtwege in Kauf bzw. kaufen sich für 5 Fische eine Ausfahrt mit dem Kutter. Die machen das 1-3 Mal im Jahr der Fische wegen. Und da dürfte halt für viele Angler die Schmerzgrenze minimal bei 10 pro Tag liegen.



Nicht nur das. Ich habe Tage, wo ich mich über einen Dorsch freue oder auch Tage, an denen ich als Schneider mein Boot verlasse. Wenn ich dann mal einen Tag erlebe, wo es auch 10 oder gar 12 Dorsche sind, dann möcht ich diesen Tag auch auskosten. Einen Schnitt von 5 Dorschen/ Tag erreicht doch kaum noch jemand... Die einzelnen Tage mit Sternstunden beim Dorschangeln machen doch den Reiz aus, oder?


----------



## eiswerner (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Hallo,
wenn ich schon mal 800 Km pro strecke fahre um Dorsche zu Angeln und nur 5 fangen darf da ist mir der Sprit und dazu noch die Unterkunft und Kutterausfahrt zu Teuer.
Da könnt ihr mal ausrechnen was den Bertreibern an Einnahmen flöten geht.:m


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Ich habe Tage, wo ich mich über einen Dorsch freue oder auch Tage, an denen ich als Schneider mein Boot verlasse. Wenn ich dann mal einen Tag erlebe, wo es auch 10 oder gar 12 Dorsche sind, dann möcht ich diesen Tag auch auskosten. Einen Schnitt von 5 Dorschen/ Tag erreicht doch kaum noch jemand... Die einzelnen Tage mit Sternstunden beim Dorschangeln machen doch den Reiz aus, oder?




Genau das ist es ja!
Keiner fährt 800km in der Hoffnung 5 Dorsche zusammen zu bekommen. Wenn es dann so ist und man 3-5 hat ist das finde ich auch in Ordnung aber jeder fährt doch in der Hoffnung auf eine Sternstunde los, jedenfalls aus meinem Angelfreundschaften kenne ich niemanden der nicht vom großen Fang träumt.

Das ist für mich der Reiz beim Angeln, alles kann passieren, man weiß nie was passiert und man lernt auch nie aus.


----------



## Saarsprung (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



> Keiner fährt 800km in der Hoffnung 5 Dorsche zusammen zu bekommen



Naja ich komme aus dem Saarland, will eigentlich schon seit 2 jahren zu euch hoch... 800 km sind mit Wohnwagen mein absolutes Tages maximum.
So wie das ausschaut werd ich wohl eher 2-300 Km weniger nach Holland oder 2-300 km mehr nach Dänemark fahren und halt noch einen Zwischenstopp machen.

Ist für mich ganz klar ein Argument, sonst haben die nix im Kopf#q

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## bombe220488 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich meine das gedanklich. Lohnen wird sich eine solche Anfahrt vom finanziellen nie bis sehr selten. Nur wenn ich mir im vornherein keine Hoffnung machen brauch und bei einer Sternstunde nach 30min wieder zusammen packen muss vergeht denke ich vielen die Lust diese Reise auf sich zu nehmen. 

Ich glaube nicht das viele Angler die Kutterfahrt/Bootsmieten wegen des Baglimits aufgeben werden, dafür macht angeln doch einfach zu viel Spaß. 
Dieses Jahr lief es doch meist auf den Kuttern von HHF und westlich Fehmarns so schlecht das nichtmal 5 Dorsche für das ganze Schiff zusammen kamen. Diese schlechten Fänge durch die Überfischung und den schlechten Bestand sorgen da schon eher für leere Schiffe.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> ...Lohnen wird sich eine solche Anfahrt vom finanziellen nie bis sehr selten....



Chapeau!

Rechnet man kaufmännisch nur ansatzweise richtig, was ja weit über die bloßen Spritkosten für die Anfahrt hinausgeht, macht ein solches Vorhaben nie Sinn.
Es sollten schon deshalb ganz andere Argumente, fernab des Fangerfolges, für Angeltouren inkl. weiter An- und Abreisen eine Rolle spielen, bzw. den Ausschlag geben, sonst betrügt man sich selbst.

Wer sich z.B. dort: https://www.adac.de/infotestrat/autodatenbank/autokosten/ anschaut, daß ein kleiner, aktueller Golf locker mit 50 Cent pro gefahrenem Kilometer zu Buche schlägt, erkennt schnell, daß jeder Anfahrtkilometer (inkl. Abfahrt) einen Euro und mehr kostet. Es sei denn, man verbindet die Angeltour mit einem Umzug ans Gewässer, was einem One Way Ticket gleich käme... |supergri


----------



## gründler (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> 2-300 km mehr nach Dänemark fahren und halt noch einen Zwischenstopp machen.
> 
> Ist für mich ganz klar ein Argument, sonst haben die nix im Kopf#q
> 
> ...



In DK gelten nun aber ab morgen auch 5 Dorsche pro tag........

Allein im meinem Umfeld haben zwei truppen a 12-20 Mann nach 14 J.  10 tage Langeland aufgegeben und die Truppen aufgelöst was Dorsch-Angelurlaub betrifft.

|wavey:


----------



## Jan1982 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

Hallo Leute,

erstmal ein frohes Neues!

Das Argument mit den Sternstunden verstehe ich schon, inbesondere weil ein Baglimit sich mit dem offiziellen Verbot des Catch & Release beißt.

Aber ist eine Sternstunde denn wirklich nur dann eine Sternstunde wenn am Ende 10 Dorsche totgeknüppelt im Boot liegen? Die C&R Regelung ist meiner Ansicht nach überhaupt nicht kontrollierbar. Und wenn man einen kleineren Dorsch zurücksetzt (was kein Problem sein sollte wenn man Einzelhaken statt Drillinge nutzt und die Fische nicht wie ein Irrer hochpumpt...) wer will Dir dann nachweisen ob der jetzt 37cm oder 40 cm hatte. Da muss dann auch ein Sternstunden-Angeltag nicht nach 2h vorbei sein. 

Und außerdem: andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter. Man kann in der Ostsee auch sehr gut Platte, Hering, Hornchecht, Seelachs, Makrele und co. fangen wenn man genug Dorsche an Board hat...


Es ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, aber ich werde mir dadurch mein Hobby nicht kaputt machen lassen und  ich fände es schade, wenn wirklich so viele Leute es deshalb aufgeben auf  die Ostsee zu fahren.

Beste Grüße, Jan


----------



## Flatfish86 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschangeln Schleswig Holstein - Regeln und Durchsetzung laut Regierung*

#6 very good  posting Jan1982


----------

